# Fundraising Update



## Hamalas (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi all!

Several of you have been kind enough to "like" my Facebook page or follow my blog about my upcoming year-long internship with a Presbyterian Church in Sheffield, England. I just wanted to share a quick update about my fundraising efforts for this trip for those who might be interested: Fundraising Update | SPC Internship Cheers!


----------

